# What is the best bike to use for a 65 mile bike tour?



## bwalton (Mar 18, 2010)

I signed up for the 65 mile Wild (mild) Flower bike tour in northern California. The event is held at the end of April so I have been riding my bike every chance I get. My weekly training routine consists of one 40 mile ride on part of the Wild Flower course on Sunday and at least 3 commute rides to work (6 miles each way). I plan to add a twenty mile run on Saturday this week to my training regiment. The Wild Flower course starts with a ride up Honey Run Road, which starts with a gradual 6 mile climb then transitions into a steep 10% to 15% climb with switchbacks. I have been riding up Honey Run Road on Sunday because it is the toughest part of the Wild Flower and figure if I can get my body used to this 12 mile hill than the remainder of the tour will fun (i.e. ridden in comfort).

Which bike should I ride the Wild Flower on, a 2007 Specialized Sirrus Sport (a flat bar road hybrid with 700 x 28c tires, 48-28-26 chain-rings and an 8-speed 11-25 cassette) or a 2009 Specialized Crosstrail Sport (a mountain hybrid with 700 x 45C tires, 48-38-28 chain-rings and an 11-32 tooth 8-speed cassette)? The Sirrus is lighter with taller gearing but will need a new rear wheel because the spokes have started to fatigue. The Crosstrail is heavier but is in good shape but may need new cranks because the OEM Shimano cranks have a large q-factor that hurts the inside of my left knee on long rides. Also the tires should also be replaced with 700 x 38c road specific tires as well.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Neither of those bike is particularly well suited for the tour. If you can afford, I'd recommend a proper road bike.

Given a choice between your two bikes, I think I'd go with the Sirrus Sport.

paul


----------



## D-C (Apr 4, 2009)

Paul is right, a proper road bike would be awesome, especially if you're going to keep riding and training after this 65 miler.

But, you may not be ready to buy a bike at the moment. I'd say the Sirrus since you're comfy on it. Get the wheel fixed, but why are you going with wider tires?

Sounds like you won't have any difficulty with the ride at all. Have fun!


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

The KPI's here are: How comfortable you feel climbing at the 15% grade, how long it is sustained and how comfortable you are on the bike itself. The existing gearing on the Crosstrail looks a little more suited for sustained climbs -so you could get a set of 28's for this bike and address the crankset issue. A rigid fork would drop some weight as well. 

Another option: buy a new cassette & chain for the Sirrus with deeper gearing and get the spokes fixed. An 11-30 would provide you almost exactly the same low gear as the Crosstrail.

Last night I went for an extra long commute home on my old Specialized Expedition - fitted wth racks and my daily commuter garb (clothes etc) - the total weight is about 37 lbs (with rigid fork). I fitted Continental Sport Contact tires (1.3" version) to it recently and let me tell you - the combination climbs nearly as well as my old Cannondale R800 @ 20lbs running 23's & fancy ROL wheels. Talk about quick spin up / low inertia values..

Road bikes do have drop bars which are nice for changing hand positions- but beyond that there is no significant advantage - not to mention many Road Bikes don't have gearing suited for touring. Ideally you'd have a Surly Long Haul Trucker or something like that - which is really closer to a mountain bike when you look at geometry & gearing. The only road thing about it are the drop bars and tires. 

Either will do the job handsomely without the cost of a new road bike -they just could use some tweaking.


----------



## D-C (Apr 4, 2009)

nice edit aking... hahah


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

Got me. Had a bout of political correctness.


----------



## bwalton (Mar 18, 2010)

aking legs, what are "28" cranks? Sorry but I have been an avid mountain biker for well over 12 years so I am not familiar with road bike products. My Sirrus OEM cranks are Sugino XD's with 48-38-28 chain rings and 175mm arms. I recently replaced the 28 tooth ring with a 26 tooth ring for a slightly lower granny gear 26T/25Tx27 1/4" O.D. tire = 28.34gear inches. My Crosstrail’s granny gear is 28T/32Tx27.625” O.D. tire = 24.17 gear inches. If I put an 11-32T cassette on my Sirrus than the granny gear would be 22.14 gear inches. 

These are some of the upgrades I have been considering for the Sirrus:

1) Jenson USA has a set of Shimano 2-piece Sora FC-M3450 cranks for $70.00 with outter BBs. These Sora cranks have taller gears than my Sugino with 50-39-30 teeth and a 45mm chain-line. My Sugino XD's have a 47.5mm chain-line using the OEM FSA 68 x 113 square taper BB. 

2) A BWW wheel set built with Shimano 2200 hubs laced to Mavic CXP22 rims with (32) 14 Ga. Stainless steel generic spokes in each wheel. This wheel set costs $160.00 excluding tax and freight--I can’t buy the components for this price.

3) And perhaps better tires, the OEM Specialized all conditions with “Flak Jacket” are not very durable. Good new tires will run at least $60.00.

4) Shimano HG 40 11-32 cassette and SRAM chain $50.00.

*Grand Total $340.00 without tax or freight*.

The Crosstrail upgrades are as follows:

1) 46-36-26 Sugino XD600 crank set for $105.00.

2) Shimano 68 x 113 UN54 BB $25.00.

3) 27.2mm O.D. Easton EA 30 seat post $30.00.

4) Two 700 x 38C road tires $60.00.

*Grand Total $220.00*


Another option would be to buy an inexpensive road bike like the Raleigh Sport for $625.00 plus $30.00 for a 25 degree neck or stem. This model is equipped with an 11-25T cassette and a 50-39-30 Truvativ crank set and 700 x 23 tires, which would yield a granny gear of approximately 32.4 gear inches.


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

bwalton said:


> aking legs, what are "28" cranks?


Sorry for not making myself clear. I was referring to tire sizes. Most 700cc road tires come in size 23,25 & 28. The size 28's are a little on the fat & juicy side - but ride very nicely - and can handle rougher roads if necessary. 

Getting back to the original thought - how are you handling the climb as it stands? That should really determine what kind of gear ranges are most suitable. 

With the breadth of upgrades you are considering - you might be better off buying a new bike! I don't know if all these upgrades are necessary. I thoroughly understand and willfully partake in upgradeitous myself - but OTOH am pretty sure my $20 Schwinn Varsity would be capable of the 65 mile trek,


----------



## bwalton (Mar 18, 2010)

I have done the Honey Run climb three times so far and it (pardon my French) kicks my ass. I am accustomed to mountain bike gearing with small 26” diameter tires for my climbs up steep gravel roads. My mountain bike has a small 22 tooth chain ring, a large 34 tooth cog and 26 x 2.1(26 ¼” O.D.) tires. This gear and tire combination produces a granny ratio of 16.99 gear inches. On a mountain bike I can easily climb a 15% grade seated in my saddle when I have it shifted in the granny gear combination. When riding my mountain bike up a long 10 mile accent, I do get winded but I do not feel like stopping or calling it a day as I do when I ride my Sirrus up Honey Run Road (half in and half out of the saddle). I know the Honey Run climb will get easier as my fitness improves but for now I will slowly pedal up Honey Run Road (read low cadence less than 40 RPM) and watch older road bikers with much taller gears blow past me like I was standing still. At least I can ride all the way up Honey Run without stopping and walking the bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Which bike are you using for most of the training rides? Have you tried both and found one to be more comfortable than the other? If you`re already an avid mtber, you`re probably in good enough shape to make the WildFlower on either of those bikes- just comes down to which one leaves you feeling better. Also, if the Sirrus asked really nicely, maybe the Crosstrail would let it borrow the 11-32 for a while? If the Sirrus has a mountain bike RD, it should be a straight across swap. Road RD may or may not require borrowing the Crosstrail`s derailler too. Not as much fun as ordering parts, but cheaper.
Cost: zero.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Ride what ever is comfy. That is the main test, speed isn't a huge issue. If you can ride on the bike and have fun that's all you need. As long as the bike isn't hurting your body you should be good to go.

Have fun, take it easy and don't worry to much about gear.


----------



## bwalton (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the Crosstrail because it seems to have less mechanical issues right now. For example the Sirrus has gotten hard to pedal, which could be from a worn out BB or the OEM wheel set. The rear OEM wheel had a broken spoke (fatigue fracture at the nipple on the drive side) about a month ago, which I replaced. But the wheel creaks when I pedal up a steep hill so the wheel probably needs to be re-laced with new spokes or I need to bite the bullet and buy an new wheel set of build a new set myself. The Crosstrail is suffering from a ghost shifting issue right now, that I hope my LBS can resolve.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

65 miles. Either will do fine.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

bwalton said:


> . For example the Sirrus has gotten hard to pedal, which could be from a worn out BB or the OEM wheel set.....
> ...But the wheel creaks when I pedal up a steep hill so the wheel probably needs to be re-laced with new spokes


It`s also possible that the creaking is comming from your BB. I`ve chased a groaning hub issue for way too long before finally realizing that it was my BB causing a ruckus.


----------

